# Scaffolding work in canada



## eriksp (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi ,
I am 40 years old advanced scaffolder from ireland with more than 10 years expierience in scaffolding and would love to move and work in canada.
Just wondering dose anyone know is there much work for scaffolders and if there is how do i go about it to get there.


Thank you.


----------



## Barryk76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Check out job bank website or even zip recruiter and start applying for jobs. You need a job offer. You can go no further with your plans without a job offer.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

So you erect scaffolding as a proffesion? any construction worker can, and probably has done that, so doubt if it is a skilled proffesion. does scaffolding mean something different where you are from, because in Canada and the U.S it means the following, 

wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaffolding...
Scaffolding is a temporary structure used to support people and material in the construction or repair of buildings and other large structures.



eriksp said:


> Hi ,
> I am 40 years old advanced scaffolder from ireland with more than 10 years expierience in scaffolding and would love to move and work in canada.
> Just wondering dose anyone know is there much work for scaffolders and if there is how do i go about it to get there.
> 
> ...


----------



## eriksp (Sep 17, 2012)

Barryk76 said:


> Check out job bank website or even zip recruiter and start applying for jobs. You need a job offer. You can go no further with your plans without a job offer.


Thanks very much .


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey plenty of work in Saskatchewan ,look on saskjobs.sk.ca.


----------



## eriksp (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you ,i will have a look .


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Well! What is it?*

Since you haven't commented on the earlier post by Gringotim, I will ask, what is an "advanced scaffolder"? That is not a commen job description to most people in Canada. I have worked in constructionon and off for over 30years, and the description Gringotim gave is what I also would think it is, so if its not, then telling people what you do might help your cause, otherwise why bother even asking the question. If only a handfull of people know what you are talking about, you are less likely to get many answers. From reading this forum I know people from the UK seem to leave out alot of information that could help people answer their questions with more accuracy, and that could be why you have not received many replies. :confused2:



eriksp said:


> Hi ,
> I am 40 years old advanced scaffolder from ireland with more than 10 years expierience in scaffolding and would love to move and work in canada.
> Just wondering dose anyone know is there much work for scaffolders and if there is how do i go about it to get there.
> 
> ...


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi there
Try Makatana Scaffolding seen they are looking for scaffolders for Vancouver & Edmonton

Good luck


----------



## eriksp (Sep 17, 2012)

carlb said:


> Since you haven't commented on the earlier post by Gringotim, I will ask, what is an "advanced scaffolder"? That is not a commen job description to most people in Canada. I have worked in constructionon and off for over 30years, and the description Gringotim gave is what I also would think it is, so if its not, then telling people what you do might help your cause, otherwise why bother even asking the question. If only a handfull of people know what you are talking about, you are less likely to get many answers. From reading this forum I know people from the UK seem to leave out alot of information that could help people answer their questions with more accuracy, and that could be why you have not received many replies. :confused2:


Hi there .

Here is something from from Canadian scaffilding companies web page that would explain what is an advanced scaffolder :

Scaffolding is a recognized stand alone trade with established training programs and courses in many countries. The gold standard in Scaffolding is The British Standards. Workers are trained in specific skills and types of scaffolds and learn from the ground up. They say it takes 2 years to ‘visualize a job’. 
Usually a worker can undertake 'Basic Scaffolder' Certification after 2 years period.

Following 4 years experience ‘Advanced Scaffolder’ certification can usually be undertaken. They say it takes up to 10 years experience to be proficient at undertaking most types of scaffold

(matakana scaffolding)

Hope this would explain.


----------



## eriksp (Sep 17, 2012)

leitrimgal said:


> Hi there
> Try Makatana Scaffolding seen they are looking for scaffolders for Vancouver & Edmonton
> 
> Good luck


Thank you .


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

No problems hubby heading over there soon! Have you got a family coming with you? 

Hope it dll works out for you


----------



## aaishahjane (Nov 17, 2010)

*re:*

Hi eriksup , you have quite long experience in scaffolding. In my opinion there is lost of scopes in Canada. Go ahead best of luck.


Thanks & Regards 
Western Scaffolding and Steel


----------



## eriksp (Sep 17, 2012)

leitrimgal said:


> No problems hubby heading over there soon! Have you got a family coming with you?
> 
> Hope it dll works out for you


Yes , we are looking what options we have ,trying to find out more about canada or australia 
So yous are all set up for the move , what your hubby works at and how long did it take to get a job offer over there and sort all the paper work ?


----------



## eriksp (Sep 17, 2012)

aaishahjane said:


> Hi eriksup , you have quite long experience in scaffolding. In my opinion there is lost of scopes in Canada. Go ahead best of luck.
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Western Scaffolding and Steel


Hi ,thanks for the post .

From your post i can make it out that you propabbly are in scaffolding buisiness in australia . So if you dont mind me asking you, whats the situation is with scaffolders in australia ,would there be any hopes for someone like me to get a job offer there, cause i dont think that scaffolders are on goverments demand list ?
I also have truck drivers license.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the 8 posts I have deleted were childish name-calling

if there is a repeat of this the all the posters involved will receive infractions & possibly have their posting rights revoked


----------



## linen55 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think you should check out a reliable job bank .It will helpful for you to find out a good scaffolding job according to your wish .Working in canada will be good for you in future because every one want to be good future .


----------



## linen55 (Mar 28, 2013)

linen55 said:


> I think you should check out a reliable job bank .It will helpful for you to find out a good scaffolding job according to your wish .Working in canada will be good for you in future because every one want to be good future .


Scaffolding Sales


----------



## Union scaffolder (Jul 13, 2013)

Hope you still read this thread.. But from what I have read in some of these comments
People are Ill informed as to what scaffolding is. 
Not all construction works build scaffolds. In fact it is 
It's own recognized trade. Aside from carpentry.
My advice to you would be : 
Go on google and look up united brotherhood of carpenters and joiners.
Of America. 
Talk to a local union hall here in Canada.

In fact here is the number for prairie arctic regional council
Local 1985 here in Saskatchewan 1-306-585-0900.
Ask to speak to kelvin gloebel or Colin weist.
They can greatly inform you of scaffolding in Canada.

Good luck with everything


----------



## Scaffolder (Sep 4, 2013)

Union scaffolder said:


> Hope you still read this thread.. But from what I have read in some of these comments
> People are Ill informed as to what scaffolding is.
> Not all construction works build scaffolds. In fact it is
> It's own recognized trade. Aside from carpentry.
> ...


I was under the impression that Scaffolding in Canada was classed as an unskilled trade, an understudy of Carpentry, as it was?
Has it been reclassified as an independant trade now?


----------

